# Two Lazy Poodles!



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Dawwww Im in love, they look gorgeous.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Dawwww Im in love, they look gorgeous.


Thank you, they are my babies that absolutely DEMAND sleeping in
the bed with me at night! Maddie likes to sleep under the cover and
Scooter attempts to sleep either on my head or close by it! :eyeroll: 

I really need to trim scooters leg hair, he has a lot of loose puppy
coat, I just haven't mustered up the courage to do it yet because 
I don't want to cut it to short and mess it up.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Just brush upwards, give the leg a shake and any long dangly bits just cut off the same length. Easy peasy


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

BTW, where are them stacking shots you promiced us hmmmm


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> BTW, where are them stacking shots you promiced us hmmmm


Ok, I will try that! Oh, I am still planning on still getting the hand stacked
pics, but I was planning on grooming him up real nice first and then try 
working with hand stacking him. 

Oh yeah, while I was at my mom's, I walked him a whole bunch down their
gravel roads for his little duck feet, lol!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Well done mm, Im proud of you. You are taking so much in and trying everything. The gravel should help with his feet but he will never have tight cat feet. But they will be better. Just remember part of it is teething too, they always flatten and look gross


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Well done mm, Im proud of you. You are taking so much in and trying everything. The gravel should help with his feet but he will never have tight cat feet. But they will be better. Just remember part of it is teething too, they always flatten and look gross


Thank you, I really try taking in peoples advice and applying what I've 
learned. 

I talked to his breeder on the phone yesterday and she is sending me
a picture of his Dam in an email when she gets a chance, she doesn't
own the sire, she went to another state and used a stud service.
She told me Scooter was basically the runt, well the smallest with
the funky color and short legs, LOL!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Thank you, I really try taking in peoples advice and applying what I've
> learned.
> 
> I talked to his breeder on the phone yesterday and she is sending me
> ...


Still think they are more toy than anything. Everytime I look at the pics I always think they are toys and have to remember they are suppose to be minis. Just say to the breeder, a lady in Australia that is on a forum you are on says he looks like a toy poodle not a mini, see what she says ROFLMAO


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Still think they are more toy than anything. Everytime I look at the pics I always think they are toys and have to remember they are suppose to be minis. Just say to the breeder, a lady in Australia that is on a forum you are on says he looks like a toy poodle not a mini, see what she says ROFLMAO


LOL, they sure are small, Maddie's Dam may be a cross, she is a nice size
though around 30 cm I believe and weighing in about 10 lbs, her sire
though is a little fellow in height, I'm going to say around 7 lbs. LOL, I should
definately ask her that! That's fine though, toys are awesome, lol!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Toys are yappy, screaming little monsters, I know I own 9 of them hahaha


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Will bbs, have to duck down the street for milk.

Needs me coffee in the morning lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Toys are yappy, screaming little monsters, I know I own 9 of them hahaha


LOL! I find the more dogs you own in your home the more they like to cut
up and bark, my grandpa's girlfriend owns a crap load of Chihuahua's, some
in which she breeds and..OMG! I don't care for them...loud nasty little
buggers.


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

Aww they are adorable! xx


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

jolu said:


> Aww they are adorable! xx


Thank you!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Im back, had a cuppa, had a yummy custard tart and Im raring to go :whoo:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Im back, had a cuppa, had a yummy custard tart and Im raring to go :whoo:


Yay! LOL, I'm making supper right now...SteaK, Cajun fries, and
corn on the cob...yum!


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Awww bless they are gorgeous


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

pagan-poodle said:


> Awww bless they are gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Awwww!!!! :handshake:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Gigit said:


> Awwww!!!! :handshake:


Thank you, those are my terrible two...double the trouble, LOL!


----------

